# ....



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

So I've heard of so many TYPES of filters, like sponge, Hang over the back and ECT.

I was wondering could anyone explain each one and which one is the best?

I only have used HOB and Sponge, Which I know theres better ones and I want to get an amazing filter for my 150G.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

For a 150 you may want to check out canister filters, they have all 3, chemical, mechanical & biological

http://www.aquariumguys.com/aquarium-canister-filters.html


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> I only have used HOB and Sponge, Which I know theres better ones and I want to get an amazing filter for my 150G.


K0: per Sue there are tons of opinions with respect to filters as well as to filtration processes (ie. she said chemical which I just do not believe in for typical filtration process').

My two cents is wet/dry (the typically accepted "break-over point" from cannister to wet/dry is 100G but this point is by no means universally accepted).

With a properly sized and designed sump as well as proper flow appurtenances a wet/dry will yield a ton of biological and mechanical filtration with very little maintenance.

TR


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I picture the ultimate filter for a 150G being a DIY wet/dry, then duckweed or some fast growing floating plant refugium section, then a carbon section.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, So a cansiter it is, but still which one will provide easy set up for a dumbie like me and which on is pretty decent in price and over filterates?


----------



## threefingers2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just bought a 120 Gal. that i'm setting up now, so i'm pretty new to that big of a tank. I read a lot of reveiws on the canister filter and it seams i found very little if not no troubles with the brand name RENA FILSTAR XP SERIES. So i bought the XP3 which is go up to 175 gal. aquarium. _ At Petsmart there around $190.00 i found a new on on e-bay for $118.00. Just got it yesterday so i will be busy getting things hooked up and running. I also bought 2 bulbs for it that should reach the bottom of that big of a tank, I got 1 thats called POWERGLO, and 1 called LIFEGLO 2.so i can't wait to get it decorated and filled up. Hope this helps a little. Good luck._


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Kurtfr0, the debate on brand name filters is endless. We have each used at least one brand and that brand seems good to us. In the US, Eheim, Rena XP series, Fluval and Marineland C series are all available. I have only used the XPs and the Marineland. Of those I prefer the XP by far. I have no experience with Fluvals although the older ones get a bad review in some places and of course the people that have paid more than a reasonable person ever would will defend the quality of their Eheims. To me, I keep buying XPs because I have had good luck with them. I really don't know if the Eheim is worth what it costs and I have no desire to experiment with a Fluval because of what I have read.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I want one that I don't need to clean it all the time and can be left alone for long periods of time. Also I want one that WON'T break easily. 

I'm not rich. When I am though, I'm hiring scuba divers to clean my tank in Storm Trooper outfits.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how amazing do you want to go??????...i can put you into something that would go well beyond amazing for your 150.how about a unit that will do about 18,000GPH...that might be amazing..you would have the cleanest tank on earth..
for starters;i never believe what manufacturers tell me.if they say up to 175 gallons..i will take it as maybe 75 gallons.an XP-3 is ok for a 75;but for a 150 i would at least use an XP-4..better yet;how about a fluval FX-5..i have one on my 125 that has a bunch of very large cichlids and a big sailfin pleco.haven't cleaned it since last june..the FX-5 is rater at 935GPH.on your tank;that would give you a turnover rate of about 6.25....which isn't too bad.but then i also have a 400 GPH internal filter and 2large sponge filters in there too.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to not clean I like that best! lol. send me links to your filters! and what all do you have in your 150?


----------

